# where to purchase rolls of vinyl



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm new to vinyl cutting and I'm going cross eyed trying to find the best place to purchase rolls of heat press vinyl for apparel. Can someone help a newbie out and point me in the right direction for product / price. I want to get the best price for best product. I know cheap generally = cheap product, but I want to get the best bang for the $$. 

Thanks everyone
Trixie


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use Stahls Direct and Specialty Graphics. Also try Imprintables Warehouse, they all have great products at great pricing.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I use Coastal Business Supply because they're about 20 min away from me and i usually just drive up there to get what i need and be on my way. I also use Stahls because the have a wider variety of vinyl. I just start using Specialty graphics for there rhinestone template material. Also if you do your order online, Coastal business has a 5% discount promo code for tshirtforum members. I THINK Specialty Graphics has one too, but i think you have to spend a certain amount of money for the code to be valid.


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

tee09 said:


> I use Coastal Business Supply because they're about 20 min away from me and i usually just drive up there to get what i need and be on my way. I also use Stahls because the have a wider variety of vinyl. I just start using Specialty graphics for there *rhinestone template material*. Also if you do your order online, Coastal business has a 5% discount promo code for tshirtforum members. I THINK Specialty Graphics has one too, but i think you have to spend a certain amount of money for the code to be valid.


Please do tell what "rhinestone template material" you prefer to use. I'm new to that also. 

Thanks so much for the replies, it helps alot to narrow down my searches.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use Imprintables Warehouse and have been pleased with them.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

trixie said:


> Please do tell what "rhinestone template material" you prefer to use. I'm new to that also.
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies, it helps alot to narrow down my searches.


Specialty Graphics SGS Rhinestone Template Material - 10 yd. Roll


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

trixie said:


> Please do tell what "rhinestone template material" you prefer to use. I'm new to that also.
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies, it helps alot to narrow down my searches.


Well i am kind of a newbie to the rhinestone biz also. I have been doing it for around 4-5 months. But i have tried the REAL Sticky Flock, the "homemade sticky flock", Graphtec rhinestone template material (pink), DAS rhinestone material, Viscose flock, Hartco 425s, and the Specialty graphic rhinestone material.

If price wasn't a factor for me, i would buy the real Sticky Flock because its a great template material...but i'm not gonna pay for it (too expensive for me).

I prefer the specialty graphic green material because it weeds very good and it is very cost effective. A lot of ppl don't like using backer boards anymore,( i think that is why they shifted to sticky flock) but i don't mind.

Homemade sticky flock is ok too, You just need to take that extra step and heat press the flock and removable wall vinyl together


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

establish an account with stahls and if you order online, you get 15% off


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

charles95405 said:


> establish an account with stahls and if you order online, you get 15% off


 I have an account with Stahl's  transfer express too  

Thanks so much


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> establish an account with stahls and if you order online, you get 15% off


15% off every order? I thought it was save UP To 15%...


----------



## xcracer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

I use J walker sign company here in GA.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The answer will vary depending on the amount of you order.....But if you buy 150.00 at a time it is hard to beat Heat Transfer Warehouse - Thermoflex PLUS, Vinyl Transfers, Heat Press Equipment, Heat Transfer Warehouse USA 32.50 for 5 yard rolls of Siser Easy Weed or Thermoflex PLUS....


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> The answer will vary depending on the amount of you order.....But if you buy 150.00 at a time it is hard to beat Heat Transfer Warehouse - Thermoflex PLUS, Vinyl Transfers, Heat Press Equipment, Heat Transfer Warehouse USA 32.50 for 5 yard rolls of Siser Easy Weed or Thermoflex PLUS....


In your opinion how would Easy Weed compare to Eco-Film as far as ease of application, feel and performance?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

In my opinion (for what it is worth) Siser Easy Weed and Spectra Eco Film are the same product....


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I like using thermoflex plus. It weeds pretty good. If possible try to find a supplier close maybe even will call close but with the cost of gas now shipping is probably cheaper than driving to get it ..,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Louie2010 said:


> In your opinion how would Easy Weed compare to Eco-Film as far as ease of application, feel and performance?


I was told by a representative of one of the companies that Eco is Easy Weed rebranded.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I see that Pro-World is now in the mix......
Vinyl Heat Transfers - Vinyl Iron Ons - Pro World
6.50 per yard in 6 yard rolls is competitive....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

royster13 said:


> I see that Pro-World is now in the mix......
> Vinyl Heat Transfers - Vinyl Iron Ons - Pro World
> 6.50 per yard in 6 yard rolls is competitive....


I have a $200 credit with them and thought about trying some out as I need to order white but I hate being a guinea pig.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ask Ed to send you a sample......


----------

